# New town



## Hakro

From the thread "Transparent place names" I got the idea to ask about the city name "New town". Such a town name seems to exist in many countries.

Is there a city by this name in your country? How do you call it in your language? Please tell us (very shortly) about your "New Town".

*Finland:*
*Uusikaupunki*. It also has the Swedish name *Nystad*. Situated on the western coast of Finland. Founded in 1617, so it's not really new. A small city, only 16,000 inhabitants. Automobile factory.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Of course! 
One of the oldest  cities in Russia is 
Великий Новгород /velikyi novgorod/ - Great Newtown

It was first mentioned in written sources in 862 (or at least that's what Wiki says).


----------



## bibax

In Czech *Nové Město* = New City (or Town?).

There are many cities of this name in Bohemia and Moravia. The most notable is *Nové Město Pražské* (Nova Civitas Pragensis, Prager Neustadt), founded  on 8 March 1348 by the Bohemian king and Roman emperor Charles IV.


----------



## merquiades

New town, Newtown, (English) abound in the US as towns in their own right.  I wonder if Newton comes from that too?

Pueblo Nuevo (Spanish) is an area of Madrid where I used to live.
Poble Nou (Catalan) is an area of Barcelona. 
Both actually look the same.  Grid shaped streets, lots of cars, lots of pollution, apartment buildings with balconies with green sunshades.

La Nouvelle Ville (French).  I'm not sure if it's used that much as an official name.
Villeneuve, however, is a very nice town in the south of France. It's another way to say the same thing.


----------



## Lars H

There should be a number of towns in Germany named *Neustadt* as well as *Wiener Neustadt* in Austria and a *Nysted* in Southern Denmark.

I think that both *Nieuwkoop* in the Netherlands and *Nyköping* in Sweden could qualify, the latter part of these names meaning market place


----------



## Zio Gilito

> There should be a number of towns in Germany named *Neustadt*


Yes, there are. At least, I know about one in the Northern part


----------



## Agró

Spanish: Villanueva.
Catalan: Vilanova.
Basque: Erri berri.

(Same meaning, literally, in all three cases: new town/city)


----------



## Hakro

Lars H said:


> I think that both *Nieuwkoop* in the Netherlands and *Nyköping* in Sweden could qualify, the latter part of these names meaning market place


Of course they are qualified. You can easily see that the Finnish word _kaupunki_ (town, city) has the same German roots as Dutch _koop_ and Swedish _köping_.

By the way, the name of the oldest town in Finland, Turku, originally means market place.


----------



## Hakro

Agró said:


> Spanish: Villanueva.
> Catalan: Vilanova.
> Basque: Erri berri.
> (Same meaning, literally, in all three cases: new town/city)


Yes, but is there a town by that name in Spain?


----------



## Agró

Hakro said:


> Yes, but is there a town by that name in Spain?



Just _a few_:



3.1 en España 
3.1.1 Andalucía 
3.1.1.1 Provincia de Córdoba
3.1.1.2 Provincia de Granada
3.1.1.3 Provincia de Huelva
3.1.1.4 Provincia de Jaén
3.1.1.5 Provincia de Málaga
3.1.1.6 Provincia de Sevilla

3.1.2 Aragón 
3.1.2.1 Provincia de Huesca
3.1.2.2 Provincia de Teruel
3.1.2.3 Provincia de Zaragoza

3.1.3 Principado de Asturias
3.1.4 Cantabria
3.1.5 Castilla-La Mancha 
3.1.5.1 Provincia de Ciudad Real
3.1.5.2 Provincia de Cuenca
3.1.5.3 Provincia de Guadalajara
3.1.5.4 Provincia de Toledo

3.1.6 Castilla y León 
3.1.6.1 Provincia de Ávila
3.1.6.2 Provincia de Burgos
3.1.6.3 Provincia de León
3.1.6.4 Provincia de Palencia
3.1.6.5 Provincia de Salamanca
3.1.6.6 Provincia de Soria
3.1.6.7 Provincia de Valladolid
3.1.6.8 Provincia de Zamora

3.1.7 Cataluña 
3.1.7.1 Provincia de Barcelona
3.1.7.2 Provincia de Gerona
3.1.7.3 Provincia de Lérida
3.1.7.4 Provincia de Tarragona

3.1.8 Extremadura 
3.1.8.1 Provincia de Badajoz
3.1.8.2 Provincia de Cáceres

3.1.9 Galicia 
3.1.9.1 Provincia de La Coruña
3.1.9.2 Provincia de Lugo
3.1.9.3 Provincia de Orense
3.1.9.4 Provincia de Pontevedra

3.1.10 Comunidad de Madrid
3.1.11 Región de Murcia
3.1.12 Navarra
3.1.13 La Rioja
3.1.14 País Vasco 
3.1.14.1 Provincia de Álava
3.1.14.2 Provincia de Vizcaya

3.1.15 Comunidad Valenciana 
3.1.15.1 Provincia de Castellón
3.1.15.2 Provincia de Valencia


3.2 en Argentina
3.3 en Colombia
3.4 en Honduras
3.5 en México
3.6 en Nicaragua


----------



## Hakro

Agró said:


> Just _a few_:


This is great, Agró! Just _a few_ thanks!

I seems that _el mundo de habla hispana_ beats us all!

But don't get discouraged. If you have anywhere even one "New town", please tell us.


----------



## silver frog

Villanova (= newtown) exists in Italy as well.

Actually, more than one town with this name exist in Italy.


----------



## ilocas2

bibax said:


> In Czech *Nové Město* = New City (or Town?).
> 
> There are many cities of this name in Bohemia and Moravia. The most notable is *Nové Město Pražské* (Nova Civitas Pragensis, Prager Neustadt), founded  on 8 March 1348 by the Bohemian king and Roman emperor Charles IV.



In fact, only 5 - but it doesn't matter 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nové_Město


----------



## Lars H

silver frog said:


> Villanova (= newtown) exists in Italy as well.
> 
> Actually, more than one town with this name exist in Italy.



And there are a couple of *Cittanova* as well.
One of the towns that used to be known under this name is today Croatian, and is more known as *Novigrad*.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's «Νεάπολη» (Ne'apoli _feminine noun_) or «Νεάπολις» (Ne'apolis _feminine noun_) compound formed with the joining together of the adj. «νέα» ('nea _feminine adj._)-->_new_ + «πόλις» ('polis in Classical and Koine Greek) or «πόλη» ('poli in Modern Greek)-->_city_. There are dozens of cities/towns with this name in Greece: 
Neapolis in Laconia
Neapolis in Crete
Neapolis in Kozani
etc


----------



## ThomasK

In Flanders there are places like Nieuwkerken (New-churches), Oostnieuwkerke (East...), etc.


----------



## Lars H

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek it's «Νεάπολη» (Ne'apoli _feminine noun_) or «Νεάπολις» (Ne'apolis _feminine noun_) compound formed with the joining together of the adj. «νέα» ('nea _feminine adj._)-->_new_ + «πόλις» ('polis in Classical and Koine Greek) or «πόλη» ('poli in Modern Greek)-->_city_.



Which brings us to Bella *Napoli* in southern Italy and *Naples*, Florida


----------



## catlady60

rusita preciosa said:


> Of course!
> One of the oldest  cities in Russia is
> Великий Новгород /velikyi novgorod/ - Great Newtown
> 
> It was first mentioned in written sources in 862 (or at least that's what Wiki says).



Pennsylvania has a Newtown, PA (a suburb of Philadelphia through which I pass whenever I travel to Philadelphia from my town).


----------



## Maroseika

Hakro said:


> By the way, the name of the oldest town in Finland, Turku, originally means market place.


This must be Germanic word. Russian торг is a cognate.


----------



## Maroseika

Carthage < Cart Hadashat - new town (Phoenician) (cf. Hebrew עיר   חדיש  - new town)

Also Cartagena < Carthage (Spain, Columbia)


Newborough (cf. burg)
Civitanova (< Lat. civitas, cognate of ciudad, cité) in Italy

Yeni-Kale (Turc. yeni - new and kale - castle) in Crimea, Ukraine


----------



## Hakro

Maroseika said:


> This must be Germanic word. Russian торг is a cognate.


That's what I thought, too, before checking. At least Wikipedia says that a generally accepted etymology of _Turku_ is an ancient Russian word _tǔrgǔ _that means a market place - an there's no hint about German languages although Swedish _torg_ seems to have same roots. Maybe someone knows better.


----------



## Maroseika

Sorry, I mistaked. In fact all Germanic as well as Baltic cognates are from Ancient-Russian. In Russian its etymology is still unknown (Vasmer, Chernykh).


----------



## Lars H

Maroseika said:


> Sorry, I mistaked. In fact all Germanic as well as Baltic cognates are from Ancient-Russian. In Russian its etymology is still unknown (Vasmer, Chernykh).



I checked with good ol' Elof Hellquist from the 1920-ies.
And yes, he sees our *torg *is a loan from ancient Russian as well, but he mentions also a possible relationship with Albanian *tregɛ* (connected with ancient Illyrian *Tergeste*, now *Triest*). Perhaps *торг* came to Russia from the Balkans.

So, *Turku*, *Trieste* and *Torgau* (in Germany) maybe have their names in common. But since none of these cities are "new", they are off topic...


----------



## Hakro

Lars H said:


> So, *Turku*, *Trieste* and *Torgau* (in Germany) maybe have their names in common. But since none of these cities are "new", they are off topic...


Off topic, all right, but interesting information anyway. Thanks, Lasse!


----------



## Rallino

In Turkey, there is a quarter of the city of Bursa, called: Yenişehir - Newcity


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Vila Nova.


----------



## Outsider

Yes, there are plenty of places named Vila Nova of Something in Portugal, and I see that in Brazil there are several towns called Vila Nova.


----------



## Montesacro

Lars H said:


> silver frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Villanova (= newtown) exists in Italy as well.
> 
> Actually, more than one town with this name exist in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> And there are a couple of *Cittanova* as well.
> One of the towns that used to be known under this name is today Croatian, and is more known as *Novigrad*.
Click to expand...


And there are a couple of Civitanova as well.


----------



## Frank78

Lars H said:


> There should be a number of towns in Germany named *Neustadt* as well as *Wiener Neustadt* in Austria and a *Nysted* in Southern Denmark.



Wikipedia mentions 27 towns named Neustadt in Germany. It must be among the most frequent names.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Novo mesto 

(there is a city: Novo Mesto in Slovenia)

Croatian: Novi grad

(There is also city on the coast in Istria, called: Novigrad)

B.


----------



## ThomasK

The funny thing is that there seems to be no  "Nieuwstadt" in Flanders, only in the Netherlands (Limburg), and only when referring to literally new quarters in a town; and "Nieuwdorp" in the NL only. Can't think why... Or is it because villages in Flanders were called after their church ('Nieuw(er)kerken") or a big new farm ("Nieuwenhove") ?


----------



## Duvelly

In Hungarian it would be_ Újváros_. I can't think of a city with exactly that name, but we have Dunaújváros and Tiszaújváros (along the rivers Danube and Tisza)
They are new indeed, as they were built during the industrialization under the Communist regim, around the 50's.
We also have Balmazújváros, but it's not new at all, it was first mentioned in the beginning of the 15th century. It's a little town in Northeast-Hungary, famous for its Spa.


----------



## Gavril

"New City" in Estonian would be *Uuslinn*. According to the English Wikipedia, Uuslinn is a sub-district in the Lasnamäe district of Tallinn.

There's also at least one Estonian town called Uusküla "New village".


----------



## amikama

Maroseika said:


> Carthage < Cart Hadashat - new town (Phoenician) (cf. Hebrew עיר חדיש חדשה- new town)


But see also קריה חדשה (_kirya hadasha_) and קרת חדשה (_keret hadash_a, in literary Hebrew).

None of the above are actual towns/cities in Israel, though.


----------

